# Steam stürzt beim login ab



## Daniel S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*Steam stürzt beim login ab*

Hallo Community,
habe folgendes Problem:
Als ich Steam heruntergeladen und installiert habe ich mich darauf hin bei Steam eingeloggt.
Beim Login Vorgang ist Steam dann einfach abgestürzt.
Habe es auch schon mit verschiedenen Installern versucht, von Steam, Chip. Ich
habe auch sch nach dem Problem gegoggelt, aber nix gefunden.
Habe Steam auch schon ca 15 - 20 neu installiert.
Kommt das, dass die Steam server bei Weihnachten so dolle überlastet sin?
Schon mal danke für eure Antworten,
Gruß
Daniel


----------

